# Audyssey update



## brucemck2 (Apr 10, 2007)

Any inkling on when the Audyssey sub peq device will be available?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I believe (can't say how I know) that work is progressing on it, but, haven't got a clue as to availability. I am anxious to see how that turns out myself. Dennis


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

From what I can tell, it will be a nice unit, although a tad on the expensive side. I am hoping they can get work that price down to compete with other similar products.


----------



## robbroy (Oct 19, 2006)

I don't know the timing for production, but there will be one at my house for the GTG on the 26th.

-Robb


----------



## brucemck2 (Apr 10, 2007)

Perhaps you can report on functionality? 

For example, it'd be great if it has delays or similar to get "phase" properly aligned with main speakers ... or does it measure mains too so as to get relative distances correct, or???


----------



## robbroy (Oct 19, 2006)

The GTG is the 26th, and the unit arrives the 25th, but there should be some discussion of the unit after the GTG. Until then, you know what I do.

-Robb


----------



## suniil (Jul 24, 2006)

subscribed to this thread, please update with pics & thoughts. thanks


----------



## JBravo (Jun 20, 2007)

check out this thread for a little description from Robb's GTG

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...r-get-together-april-26-2008-a.html#post95576


----------



## brucemck2 (Apr 10, 2007)

Any indication when the new device may start shipping?

It appears to be an amazing solution to a common problem.


----------



## Dundas (May 16, 2006)

SVS were supposed to be demonstrating the AS-EQ1 at a show in Burbank CA last week. Has anyone heard anything? Am obviously interested in when but also whether it will have balanced connections now that Audyssey, who were said to be the obstacle, have them on their own 8 channel EQ.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Dundas said:


> SVS were supposed to be demonstrating the AS-EQ1 at a show in Burbank CA last week. Has anyone heard anything? Am obviously interested in when but also whether it will have balanced connections now that Audyssey, who were said to be the obstacle, have them on their own 8 channel EQ.


Sure but they are very different products as the SVS is for two subs only and, I have heard, it has a few new bells and whistles.

Kal


----------



## Dundas (May 16, 2006)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Sure but they are very different products as the SVS is for two subs only and, I have heard, it has a few new bells and whistles.
> 
> Kal


Yes we know it's a sub equalizer that will support 2 subs (see post #8 and the info SVS's site - banner above^) and yes we know they are different products. So you have no new information and just wanted to dis my question?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Dundas said:


> Yes we know it's a sub equalizer that will support 2 subs (see post #8 and the info SVS's site - banner above^) and yes we know they are different products. So you have no new information and just wanted to dis my question?


Sorry, that was not my intent. I took your statement to suggest some sort of equivalence between the two units.


----------



## CharlieU (Jan 26, 2007)

It's up on their site for preorder with a projected delivery of spring. I'm surprised there hasn't been any talk of it here since last October.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Where have you guys been? :whistling:

Ron's thread posted here!


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I think one will be on my wish list! I have the Audyssey MultiEQ in my Denon, and I love how it balances my system. Dennis


----------

